# Disney Resort Parking Changes



## Jayco29D

Effective for reservations made March 21, 2018 and thereafter, standard overnight self-parking is available to registered Guests for a fee that will be applied to their hotel folio upon check-out. All parking fees include applicable tax.

Standard Overnight Parking charges per Resort Category:

Disney Value Resorts: $13 per night
Disney Moderate Resorts: $19 per night
Disney Deluxe and Deluxe Villa Resorts: $24 per night

Complimentary standard parking is available to Guests staying at Campsites at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort. Each campsite provides parking space for one (1) motorized vehicle.

Valet Parking:
Valet Parking is available at select Disney Deluxe Resorts and Disney Deluxe Villas for $33 per night (sales tax included).

Guests with Disabilities
Designated parking areas are available throughout Walt Disney World Resort for Guests with disabilities. A valid disability parking permit is required.

Disney Vacation Club:
Members will not be charged for standard overnight self-parking when staying at a DVC Deluxe Villa, regardless of whether they use vacation points or another form of payment. Members also will not be charged to park when using vacation points to stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel.

Day Guests:
Complimentary standard self-parking is available while enjoying select dining, shopping, entertainment, and recreation experiences at Disney Resort hotels.


----------



## blondietink

Pure greed. The only time we have had difficulty finding a place to park at a WDW hotel is the Polynesian when the dinner show is going on.


----------



## Lisa P

Any idea how RCI exchangers would be affected or not?


----------



## paxsarah

Lisa P said:


> Any idea how RCI exchangers would be affected or not?



From the way it's described, I don't see how they wouldn't be subject to the fee.


----------



## got4boys

Disney is already charging $190 for the fee when you stay using an RCI exchange. I wonder if they are going to charge $24 per day if exchanging into a DVC resort - for example Saratoga Springs (the easier RCI trade). For any one who stays after March 21st using an RCI exchange, please let us know. If you are coming in on an RCI exchange and driving a car, does that mean you would need to pay $168 on top of the $190, or would the $190 fee cover the parking too?


----------



## Jayco29D

got4boys said:


> Disney is already charging $190 for the fee when you stay using an RCI exchange. I wonder if they are going to charge $24 per day if exchanging into a DVC resort - for example Saratoga Springs (the easier RCI trade). For any one who stays after March 21st using an RCI exchange, please let us know. If you are coming in on an RCI exchange and driving a car, does that mean you would need to pay $168 on top of the $190, or would the $190 fee cover the parking too?



The way it is written, it sounds like only DVC Members will not be charged. An RCI exchanger is not a DVC member. I will be interested to hear if RCI exchangers will be charged the parking fee.


----------



## bendadin

DVC owners are saying that MS is saying as long as the reservation was covered by points, and in essence MF, that there is no charge. And I think that it is anyone who books after March 21st. They can't charge on prior bookings. 

SSR is a good candidate for using a rental car. Add $24/day to that and it isn't such a good idea. $24 per day is the price of a small rental car. It makes WBC look better and better.


----------



## mdurette

Just another way to get you there and make sure you don't leave.    That mouse certainly knows how to make his cheese.


----------



## jwalk03

mdurette said:


> Just another way to get you there and make sure you don't leave.    That mouse certainly knows how to make his cheese.



I think this may actually have the opposite effect.  More people will stay off site and be outside of the Disney Bubble.  Making it easier to eat at off site places and do other off site activities instead of being beholden to all things Disney on property for the week.

There are people on some of the Disney fan websites that defend EVERYTHING Disney does all the time, and even they don't see to be able to defend this decision!!


----------



## bogey21

My Son and his Wife buy Season Passes.  I think (hope) they get parking for free.

George


----------



## Lisa P

The free parking for season passholders is at the theme parks.  I don't think there's any association with parking at the resorts.  This would be worth checking out, before they book a room at the resorts.


----------



## littlestar

I do not understand how they can charge for the parking lot when DVC owners pay maintenance fees for it. Where will the extra money go? Hopefully back to the owners for the parking lot upkeep to offset maintenance fees.


----------



## jwalk03

littlestar said:


> I do not understand how they can charge for the parking lot when DVC owners pay maintenance fees for it. Where will the extra money go? Hopefully back to the owners for the parking lot upkeep to offset maintenance fees.



No chance of that happening!  Its going in the mouse's pocket!   Does that $190 exchange fee go to reducing MFs?  not so much.


----------



## mj2vacation

jwalk03 said:


> I think this may actually have the opposite effect.  More people will stay off site and be outside of the Disney Bubble.  Making it easier to eat at off site places and do other off site activities instead of being beholden to all things Disney on property for the week.
> 
> There are people on some of the Disney fan websites that defend EVERYTHING Disney does all the time, and even they don't see to be able to defend this decision!!



I won’t defend it, but at the end of the day, it’s not going to change most people’s choice to stay on property or not.  In reality, they charge Manhattan prices in the middle of Florida and people trip over themselves to pay it. It’s a premium positioned product (we can debate separately about the execution of that), and a relatively small bump in price is not going to change that. 

When you factor in that many get on the magical Express and don’t rent a car, they don’t have that issue. 

I live 10 minutes away from WDW. There are no slow times anymore. January was nearly as busy as December.  Right now it’s a madhouse. 

Just wait until Star Wars.....


----------



## kjsgrammy

Just one more reason (besides the increase to tickets every year) that we'll be staying off property when going.  We have FL resident annual passes that include free parking to parks (not renewing next year due to high prices), but no way am I going to pay for "self parking" while already having to pay outrageous prices for lodging at Disney.  Last time we stayed on property (Saratoga Springs), it took us over an hour EVERY time to get to the various parks using Disney transportation.  And now that RCI has increased TPU's required to get even a one bed unit at Disney (60 tpu's), PLUS the $190 additional Disney fee, not going to happen for us.  I can use 60 TPU's for high-end off-site properties for 3 different stays!  Ok, I've vented, enough said.


----------



## Jayco29D

littlestar said:


> I do not understand how they can charge for the parking lot when DVC owners pay maintenance fees for it. Where will the extra money go? Hopefully back to the owners for the parking lot upkeep to offset maintenance fees.



It sounds like DVC owners/members are not paying the parking fee, regardless of whether they pay with points or cash. Only non-owners who stay at the DVC resorts. I think this is fine because (maybe) it will help keep owner MFs down. I would certainly hope so. All resorts these days charge hotel guests for parking so it should not be a big deal for guests who do not own since most of them would not know the difference.


----------



## silentg

bogey21 said:


> My Son and his Wife buy Season Passes.  I think (hope) they get parking for free.
> 
> George


Yes they do, Disney just started including parking with our Florida Resident weekday pass. It makes getting a season pass worthwhile.
Silentg


----------



## rickandcindy23

If Disney is going to charge RCI exchange guests that fee, it will be disclosed in the RCI confirmation.  I would print out your confirmations now, so that RCI doesn't go back and add it later on.  Your confirmation will have the $190 fee listed ONLY, if you print it out now.  I have a feeling exchange guests will be paying this, even if we are DVC owners who use RCI to exchange into DVC.  

This is devastating to those who thought exchanging into DVC is the ideal way to save money.  $24 X 7 + $190 = $358 on top of the $239 RCI exchange fee + whatever trading power you use to get that exchange in the first place.  Most of the recent Disney exchanges have been at the top level of trading power: 58-60.  Ouch.


----------



## chalee94

silentg said:


> Yes they do, Disney just started including parking with our Florida Resident weekday pass. It makes getting a season pass worthwhile.
> Silentg



The parking covered with season passes is day parking at the theme parks.

The parking charges that will begin to take effect soon are for overnight guests at the Disney resorts.  Having an Annual Pass or whatever will not help for these overnight guests.


----------



## silentg

You are right. Best thing to do is don’t rent a car. Stay on Disney Property and use their transportation.
If you drive there. Stay at an off property resort like Orange Lake or Bonnett Creek. Check with them to see what transportation they offer to the parks.
We live in Central Florida so we never stay overnight at Disney.
Silentg


----------



## bnoble

jwalk03 said:


> I think this may actually have the opposite effect.  More people will stay off site and be outside of the Disney Bubble.


No chance. The resorts are completely packed, and Disney is already extending some "on site" perks to those who book packages staying at offsite neighbor hotels but booked through WDTC. There is only one reason to do that: people are calling to book an onsite stay, and the Resort is full when they call.

Disney is fanatical about measuring things. They have a very good idea of how many people this will turn away, and are comfortable with that number.


----------



## Jayco29D

rickandcindy23 said:


> If Disney is going to charge RCI exchange guests that fee, it will be disclosed in the RCI confirmation.  I would print out your confirmations now, so that RCI doesn't go back and add it later on.  Your confirmation will have the $190 fee listed ONLY, if you print it out now.  I have a feeling exchange guests will be paying this, even if we are DVC owners who use RCI to exchange into DVC.
> 
> This is devastating to those who thought exchanging into DVC is the ideal way to save money.  $24 X 7 + $190 = $358 on top of the $239 RCI exchange fee + whatever trading power you use to get that exchange in the first place.  Most of the recent Disney exchanges have been at the top level of trading power: 58-60.  Ouch.



This is why the TUG philosophy is "Buy where you want to stay." I am relatively new to timeshares but I have heard this again and again so I decided to only buy places I will be happy staying. I have been reading about how unpredictable exchanging is and how expensive exchanging is becoming. RCI properties are low quality (in general) so I can't see most DVC owners making a deposit to trade for an RCI property. So I doubt this will affect many people who bought traders with RCI since I have read it is very hard to trade into DVC these days except for perhaps Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Jayco29D

I do not think we should criticize the Mouse for his business practices. It is supply and demand. If you think the Mouse is greedy, then don't visit him.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I believe in buying where you want to stay, except exchanging works quite well, and I am a big fan of exchanging for that reason.  

We own DVC Points and use them for our DVC stays, but usually in smaller rooms to save points.  It's just the two of us.  I am saving up for a nice week at Aulani, maybe with the kids and grandkids.  

We bought our Maui resort strictly to use.  It's an ordinary place, but it's an extraordinary view, and we love it and the people onsite who manage and maintain the resort are very kind and take good care of our little home away from home.  It is a lot of MF's, taxes and the land lease fees, now around $1700 per week, but where can you get oceanfront, two bed, two bath with full kitchen washer/dryer and a huge lanai for that price per night?  The thing is, you can never exchange into that view, even if you can exchange into the resort, which is relatively easy, 99% of the time, you will get a lesser view than owners.  

Places like Wyndham Shearwater we bought to use, but it's been cheaper to exchange into the resort through RCI, and most every unit has incredible ocean views.  Some have ocean view over the pool, but the rest are terrific ocean views.  

But unless you want to go to the same ol' places all of the time, you have to either exchange or buy into a point system.  

We are going to Orlando, most of us, this May, and we exchanged into SeaWorld.  I see no reason to own Hilton points to get anything Hilton, at least so far.  Rick and I are going to Maine and Cape Cod, Mass, and we exchanged in.  I don't know how you get to those places cheaply without exchanging.  They were very inexpensive through RCI; low number RCI points and a reasonable exchange fee.  We are staying at Samoset and Brewster Green.  

You cannot buy everywhere you want to be.  I would never buy Orlando, except DVC.


----------



## Panina

Think many will still trade in even with the parking fee.  As I look at it to buy dvc is expensive.  If I use my hgvc points to trade in, even with all the fees, still over the years much less then me buying dvc.


----------



## Jayco29D

Panina said:


> Think many will still trade in even with the parking fee.  As I look at it to buy dvc is expensive.  If I use my hgvc points to trade in, even with all the fees, still over the years much less then me buying dvc.



Staying at DVC without owning a TS there is even more expensive so I doubt hotel guests will care. If you are paying $1500 a night on average, what difference is a small daily parking fee?


----------



## littlestar

It cracks me up that Disney got a tax break with the recent tax law changes and they added this parking fee on to already expensive room rates. It is never enough I guess.


----------



## Jayco29D

We complain a lot about the parking charge (which will not affect DVC owners) but we do not give Disney credit for the billions it is investing in new attractions, entertainment and resorts.


----------



## Mosescan

Perhaps the parking fee is less about making more money and more about cutting down on traffic at the park. Win/win from Disney perspective.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Jayco29D said:


> Staying at DVC without owning a TS there is even more expensive so I doubt hotel guests will care. If you are paying $1500 a night on average, what difference is a small daily parking fee?


Really?  $1,500 per night average?  We stayed at the beautiful Port Orleans for $218 with tax per night.  It was just a hotel room, granted, but it was a sale and we were coming back from a cruise, so we thought it would be nice to stay on property, and I was out of Disney points.


----------



## spiceycat

thanks Jay - I was wondering. I can actually still eat out when at Disney - if they started to charge DVC member $24 per night I could not.


----------



## nomoretslt

Count me among DVC owners that will usually understand the price increases and/or defend Disney and DVC on some of their more questionable moves.  But this charging for parking is, in my opinion, nothing but being greedy (and it does not impact upon me, not yet anyway, and it shouldn't as I pay hefty dues every year to maintain things at my home resorts).  Lots of families save up for a long time for a Disney vacation.  Lots of them drive.  Sticking another $10/day to park at Pop Century is really not necessary.  What is really annoying is that "visitors" that park at deluxe resorts to go shopping will not be charged.  What proof will they give that they went shopping?  Is a security guard going to check for receipts before they leave the parking lot?  I doubt it.  So.....you can park at the BoardWalk in the morning, tell the guard you are going to the shops there, and the ESPN lounge for lunch, but instead walk through to the back entrance to Epcot, tour around there, then take the boat to Hollywood studios or the monorail to the Magic Kingdom.  Take a bus from Magic Kingdom to Boardwalk, get in your car and drive away, free of charge.  Go back and stay at your cheaper off-site hotel.  Meanwhile, those that are paying top dollar to begin with get socked with $20/day parking fee (or is it higher) for staying at the BoardWalk.  I predict it will make a tough situation even tougher.....it is extrememly hard sometimes to find a parking spot at BoardWalk and Beach Club.   I've seen plenty of blogs already with people figuring out ways to take advantage of this new policy.  The only thing dumber than this move is the new "pet policy".  People are taking advantage and breaking the rules with this also.  it's a shame.


----------



## chalee94

nomoretslt said:


> What is really annoying is that "visitors" that park at deluxe resorts to go shopping will not be charged.  What proof will they give that they went shopping?  Is a security guard going to check for receipts before they leave the parking lot?  I doubt it.  So.....you can park at the BoardWalk in the morning, tell the guard you are going to the shops there, and the ESPN lounge for lunch, but instead walk through to the back entrance to Epcot, tour around there, then take the boat to Hollywood studios or the monorail to the Magic Kingdom.  Take a bus from Magic Kingdom to Boardwalk, get in your car and drive away, free of charge.  Go back and stay at your cheaper off-site hotel.



I completely agree that I would much rather see attempts to reign in abuses of day visitors - especially at the Epcot resorts, monorail resorts and Disney Springs - than to add a parking charge for overnight guests.


----------



## Jayco29D

rickandcindy23 said:


> Really?  $1,500 per night average?  We stayed at the beautiful Port Orleans for $218 with tax per night.  It was just a hotel room, granted, but it was a sale and we were coming back from a cruise, so we thought it would be nice to stay on property, and I was out of Disney points.



I am referring to Grand Floridian, Grand Californian, Aulani, Poly and similar level resorts in the 1 and 2 bedroom sizes, not the value or moderate hotel rooms.


----------



## Jayco29D

nomoretslt said:


> Count me among DVC owners that will usually understand the price increases and/or defend Disney and DVC on some of their more questionable moves.  But this charging for parking is, in my opinion, nothing but being greedy (and it does not impact upon me, not yet anyway, and it shouldn't as I pay hefty dues every year to maintain things at my home resorts).  Lots of families save up for a long time for a Disney vacation.  Lots of them drive.  Sticking another $10/day to park at Pop Century is really not necessary.  What is really annoying is that "visitors" that park at deluxe resorts to go shopping will not be charged.  What proof will they give that they went shopping?  Is a security guard going to check for receipts before they leave the parking lot?  I doubt it.  So.....you can park at the BoardWalk in the morning, tell the guard you are going to the shops there, and the ESPN lounge for lunch, but instead walk through to the back entrance to Epcot, tour around there, then take the boat to Hollywood studios or the monorail to the Magic Kingdom.  Take a bus from Magic Kingdom to Boardwalk, get in your car and drive away, free of charge.  Go back and stay at your cheaper off-site hotel.  Meanwhile, those that are paying top dollar to begin with get socked with $20/day parking fee (or is it higher) for staying at the BoardWalk.  I predict it will make a tough situation even tougher.....it is extrememly hard sometimes to find a parking spot at BoardWalk and Beach Club.   I've seen plenty of blogs already with people figuring out ways to take advantage of this new policy.  The only thing dumber than this move is the new "pet policy".  People are taking advantage and breaking the rules with this also.  it's a shame.



It is such a shame to me to hear how people scam the systems. This new era of cheating and scamming has become so socially acceptable. What is the new pet policy?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Jayco29D said:


> I am referring to Grand Floridian, Grand Californian, Aulani, Poly and similar level resorts in the 1 and 2 bedroom sizes, not the value or moderate hotel rooms.


OMG, that is the price for staying at those resorts?  Those hotels are not in my league, that's for sure.


----------



## rickandcindy23

nomoretslt said:


> Count me among DVC owners that will usually understand the price increases and/or defend Disney and DVC on some of their more questionable moves.  But this charging for parking is, in my opinion, nothing but being greedy (and it does not impact upon me, not yet anyway, and it shouldn't as I pay hefty dues every year to maintain things at my home resorts).  Lots of families save up for a long time for a Disney vacation.  Lots of them drive.  Sticking another $10/day to park at Pop Century is really not necessary.  What is really annoying is that "visitors" that park at deluxe resorts to go shopping will not be charged.  What proof will they give that they went shopping?  Is a security guard going to check for receipts before they leave the parking lot?  I doubt it.  So.....you can park at the BoardWalk in the morning, tell the guard you are going to the shops there, and the ESPN lounge for lunch, but instead walk through to the back entrance to Epcot, tour around there, then take the boat to Hollywood studios or the monorail to the Magic Kingdom.  Take a bus from Magic Kingdom to Boardwalk, get in your car and drive away, free of charge.  Go back and stay at your cheaper off-site hotel.  Meanwhile, those that are paying top dollar to begin with get socked with $20/day parking fee (or is it higher) for staying at the BoardWalk.  I predict it will make a tough situation even tougher.....it is extrememly hard sometimes to find a parking spot at BoardWalk and Beach Club.   I've seen plenty of blogs already with people figuring out ways to take advantage of this new policy.  The only thing dumber than this move is the new "pet policy".  People are taking advantage and breaking the rules with this also.  it's a shame.


That really is gaming Disney's system.  The guards should require they give their names to check dinner reservations or something!  

We get free parking with our DVC Annual Pass deal and we are very happy with that.  So are the parks charging more than $20 per day for parking now?  Is it $24 for parking at AK, MK, Epcot and DS?


----------



## Jayco29D

I had assumed Disney had always charged for hotel parking. The fact that this is a new policy is a surprise considering almost all resorts charge for parking and other resort services. I think it is great that at least owners do not need to pay for parking. Personally, I hate paying resort fees but all the hotels do it.


----------



## Mosescan

Considering even owners at HGVC have to pay $43/day to park at HHV I don’t think this fee is outrageous.


----------



## Jayco29D

Mosescan said:


> Considering even owners at HGVC have to pay $43/day to park at HHV I don’t think this fee is outrageous.



It is quite reasonable, all things considered. It is tiered by resort category so more expensive hotels pay more. Most resorts are charging $30+ per day these days.


----------



## littlestar

Jayco29D said:


> I had assumed Disney had always charged for hotel parking. The fact that this is a new policy is a surprise considering almost all resorts charge for parking and other resort services. I think it is great that at least owners do not need to pay for parking. Personally, I hate paying resort fees but all the hotels do it.


I booked an ocean view room with a AAA discount at a Hyatt in Waikiki with free hot breakfast and no resort fees for $231 a night. They exist - you just have to find them.


----------



## Dean

paxsarah said:


> From the way it's described, I don't see how they wouldn't be subject to the fee.


They could wave it completely but as written, DVC members who exchange in wouldn't be charged.  Even with all the costs laid out, an exchange can still be a good value even if not as good as previously.  A 1 BR can easily be $3-4K as a private/brokered rental.


----------



## nomoretslt

Jayco29D said:


> It is such a shame to me to hear how people scam the systems. This new era of cheating and scamming has become so socially acceptable. What is the new pet policy?






rickandcindy23 said:


> That really is gaming Disney's system.  The guards should require they give their names to check dinner reservations or something!
> 
> We get free parking with our DVC Annual Pass deal and we are very happy with that.  So are the parks charging more than $20 per day for parking now?  Is it $24 for parking at AK, MK, Epcot and DS?




Disney is doing an "experiment" with having dog-friendly rooms in some resorts.  We've been told this does not include DVC rooms....but I've seen dogs where they shouldn't be and dogs in the parks that are not service dogs, but do not wish to get into a discussion regarding this.  

As it stands now with parking at a resort where you are dining, the guard will scan your band for a reservation and then let you in.  However, ESPN doesn't need reservations nor do any of the stores or ice cream places, so they usually won't let you in unless it is a non-busy time (lol, there isn't a non-busy time any more).  So with this new policy, you won't need to have you band scanned to get in....just say "I'm going shopping at Wyland Galleries and getting something to eat at BoardWalk Bakery".  This really is not a good idea.  Those people should be charged a fee to park also.  I know Auliani charges non DVC to park....it was $25, might be up to $35 now.  However, if you present a dinner receipt or a shopping receipt, you don't get charged....although that may have changed also.


----------



## chriskre

littlestar said:


> . Where will the extra money go? Hopefully back to the owners for the parking lot upkeep to offset maintenance fees.


Hopefully but don't count on it.  
Disney is squeezing profits any way they can.  



bnoble said:


> No chance. The resorts are completely packed, and Disney is already extending some "on site" perks to those who book packages staying at offsite neighbor hotels but booked through WDTC. There is only one reason to do that: people are calling to book an onsite stay, and the Resort is full when they call.
> 
> Disney is fanatical about measuring things. They have a very good idea of how many people this will turn away, and are comfortable with that number.



They always have been comfortable keeping up appearances.
They are really pushing hard the value of "owning" your home at Disney. 
Honestly for a die hard fan like us it does seem to make sense.
I've no regrets owning DVC just wish I had bought multiple smaller contracts.  



Jayco29D said:


> This is why the TUG philosophy is "Buy where you want to stay." I am relatively new to timeshares but I have heard this again and again so I decided to only buy places I will be happy staying. I have been reading about how unpredictable exchanging is and how expensive exchanging is becoming. RCI properties are low quality (in general) so I can't see most DVC owners making a deposit to trade for an RCI property. So I doubt this will affect many people who bought traders with RCI since I have read it is very hard to trade into DVC these days except for perhaps Saratoga Springs.



There are so many great resorts in Orlando.
It's not a must to own in Orlando to stay there unless you want to stay 
in the Mouse's house, then it's definitely worth owning there. 



rickandcindy23 said:


> I believe in buying where you want to stay, except exchanging works quite well, and I am a big fan of exchanging for that reason.
> ........
> But unless you want to go to the same ol' places all of the time, you have to either exchange or buy into a point system.
> .........
> You cannot buy everywhere you want to be.  I would never buy Orlando, except DVC.



I own my RCI points and HGVC points in Orlando along with DVC points.
I have never stayed in Orlando at my home resorts using my HGVC or RCI points. 
I do use my DVC points there because I bought them to use there.
Owning in Orlando is a good value for MF's and work great for trading in the mini systems. 



Jayco29D said:


> We complain a lot about the parking charge (which will not affect DVC owners) but we do not give Disney credit for the billions it is investing in new attractions, entertainment and resorts.



Yes they are finally upgrading things.  
If you think about how much you get for your daily park ticket $100 doesn't seem so bad and it's an even better value if you buy a multi-day ticket or annual pass.  Of course if you get a pass then you will be spending a bunch of cash trying to save money at Disney!  LOL



Mosescan said:


> Perhaps the parking fee is less about making more money and more about cutting down on traffic at the park. Win/win from Disney perspective.



I'm sure this is part of the plan.  
Parking can be crazy at many times of the year. 
Coming home late means you will be schlepping thru the huge parking lots, but then again that happens at all the Orlando resorts not just Disney.  



Jayco29D said:


> I am referring to Grand Floridian, Grand Californian, Aulani, Poly and similar level resorts in the 1 and 2 bedroom sizes, not the value or moderate hotel rooms.



It is crazy what people will pay to stay in those rooms.  
When I see the rack rates with very little discounting going on you know that someone is paying those rates.
I remember asking for the rates of the 2 bedroom at GF and it was $2500 for the night we were staying there.
But then again it's the same when I stay in a 2 bedroom Marriott, if you check marriott.com and see their asking prices.
Obviously someone is paying it.    



rickandcindy23 said:


> OMG, that is the price for staying at those resorts?  Those hotels are not in my league, that's for sure.



Yes they are!  You are a DVC owner so you can stay there too.
I always check the price of my room before checking in and it's always crazy high.
Even a studio at Animal Kingdom can go for $400-$500 a night at some times of the year.  
Makes my DVC points a great value which is exactly what the mouse wants me to think.  LOL



Dean said:


> They could wave it completely but as written, DVC members who exchange in wouldn't be charged.  Even with all the costs laid out, an exchange can still be a good value even if not as good as previously.  A 1 BR can easily be $3-4K as a private/brokered rental.



I hope this is the case but they don't waive the $190 fee for DVC owners exchanging in so we shall see.


----------



## Jayco29D

Yes, chriskre, you are correct in your observations, IMO. I am shocked too at how much people are paying to stay at Disney and some of the upscale Marriotts in Hawaii. $1500 per night for a 1 bedroom at Aulani, Grand Cal and Grand Floridian. $2500 for 2 bedrooms. Poly studios are over $1000 at times. And they are sold out if you look them up a few months in advance.


----------



## Goofy6294

I think that it's not the charge so much as the perception of Disney starting to nickel and dime its guests.  It could have easily added a small amount to the room rates rather than creating a separate fee and not gotten this backlash from the fan community.  Bad move in my opinion.  And for the record, my family is voting with our wallet.  We used to average a trip every couple of years or so, but now it's around once every 4 or 5 years.  AND, as of our last trip, we've begun staying offsite.



nomoretslt said:


> Count me among DVC owners that will usually understand the price increases and/or defend Disney and DVC on some of their more questionable moves.  But this charging for parking is, in my opinion, nothing but being greedy (and it does not impact upon me, not yet anyway, and it shouldn't as I pay hefty dues every year to maintain things at my home resorts).  Lots of families save up for a long time for a Disney vacation.  Lots of them drive.  Sticking another $10/day to park at Pop Century is really not necessary.  What is really annoying is that "visitors" that park at deluxe resorts to go shopping will not be charged.  What proof will they give that they went shopping?  Is a security guard going to check for receipts before they leave the parking lot?  I doubt it.  So.....you can park at the BoardWalk in the morning, tell the guard you are going to the shops there, and the ESPN lounge for lunch, but instead walk through to the back entrance to Epcot, tour around there, then take the boat to Hollywood studios or the monorail to the Magic Kingdom.  Take a bus from Magic Kingdom to Boardwalk, get in your car and drive away, free of charge.  Go back and stay at your cheaper off-site hotel.  Meanwhile, those that are paying top dollar to begin with get socked with $20/day parking fee (or is it higher) for staying at the BoardWalk.  I predict it will make a tough situation even tougher.....it is extrememly hard sometimes to find a parking spot at BoardWalk and Beach Club.   I've seen plenty of blogs already with people figuring out ways to take advantage of this new policy.  The only thing dumber than this move is the new "pet policy".  People are taking advantage and breaking the rules with this also.  it's a shame.



This does happen, but especially at the deluxe resorts, more enforcement is taking place.  The "bump and dump" ADR thing still happens, but a lot more folks are being forced to pay for valet if they want to visit a resort without a room reservation or ADR.  We even had to pay for valet at Poly on our last trip because we showed up 2 hrs early for a legitimate ADR.


----------



## Jayco29D

The parking fee in DVC hotels does make it an added benefit to be an owner, I guess.


----------



## bendadin

Dean said:


> They could wave it completely but as written, DVC members who exchange in wouldn't be charged.  Even with all the costs laid out, an exchange can still be a good value even if not as good as previously.  A 1 BR can easily be $3-4K as a private/brokered rental.



My bet is that it will at least be waived for DVC members. I had an exchange during one of MK Moonlight Magic parties. I couldn't book it online when the window opened because it wasn't "DVC points" but once I called in, they could see that I was a member staying on property, so they made the reservation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DVC members already pay for parking lots in their annual fees.  The ones who need to pay are the day guests who fill up the MK resorts and BW parking lots and all leave after the evening show.  So the guests who arrived in the afternoon or returned in the early evening to the resort they are paying to park at cannot find a parking place at all.  Anyone not a registered guest should be paying to park at the resort lots.  They could throw them a discount for any purchases at that resort made during the time they park, dining or shopping.  Make every guest take a ticket when they enter the lot and pay based on the time they parked.  At no time would it be less than the theme park parking lot fees for a half day or more.  So you are parked at the Contemporary for four hours with no purchases, you pay $25 to exit the lot.  If you dined at a table service restaurant with a minimum of $100, you get three hours free and pay the hourly rate for the additional hour.


----------



## avad88

We are FL residents and have season passes so we get free parking at the parks (thus far).  We visited Hollywood Studios this week and the parking fee went up from$20 to $22 during the past few weeks. We enjoy going about once a month or so but won't renew our season pass if they start charging parking fees to season pass holders.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Deb & Bill said:


> DVC members already pay for parking lots in their annual fees.  The ones who need to pay are the day guests who fill up the MK resorts and BW parking lots and all leave after the evening show.  So the guests who arrived in the afternoon or returned in the early evening to the resort they are paying to park at cannot find a parking place at all.  Anyone not a registered guest should be paying to park at the resort lots.  They could throw them a discount for any purchases at that resort made during the time they park, dining or shopping.  Make every guest take a ticket when they enter the lot and pay based on the time they parked.  At no time would it be less than the theme park parking lot fees for a half day or more.  So you are parked at the Contemporary for four hours with no purchases, you pay $25 to exit the lot.  If you dined at a table service restaurant with a minimum of $100, you get three hours free and pay the hourly rate for the additional hour.


I think not charging DVC owners for parking is all about selling Disney points and bragging about free parking for DVC.  It is a good sales incentive for Disney.

I am glad I bought DVC a long time ago, but I bought resale.  It's good to own a piece of that parking lot at SSR and OKW.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Just an FYI, I just checked a hold I have through RCI for DVC in May, SSR, and no parking fee is disclosed in the confirmation.  It says mandatory fee of $190 and then on the bottom, it says mandatory fee of $95.  A person could make a decent argument that the fee is $95 because of the bottom of the page and based on past experience.  It was $95 the last time I went.  

I would still exchange into Disney through RCI, if I got dates that worked, and I love SSR, but the parking fee would be a little painful, if indeed they charge that fee.  

You would think AP holders would be exempt from any parking fees, resorts and parks.  Disney loves AP holders.


----------



## Venter

I read this and think the world is going crazy.  My view is that this is not about infrastructure, MF help or any of those things we all hope and think it is going towards. This is purely (I think) about the share holders and dividends etc. Too many times I read that profits are down but that it is not as if the company is in negative profits. They will then make plans to increase prices or decrease the work force. This however, is all of our fault in one way or another because, we want the cheapest price or our retirement funds to out perform everybody else's.
My hope, and this is probably day dreaming, would be for all this extra money that is essentially free, to go to the low paid workers to give them a better quality of living. If Disney or any other company for that matter, can show that this is where it goes, I would gladly pay the fee.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> Just an FYI, I just checked a hold I have through RCI for DVC in May, SSR, and no parking fee is disclosed in the confirmation.  It says mandatory fee of $190 and then on the bottom, it says mandatory fee of $95.  A person could make a decent argument that the fee is $95 because of the bottom of the page and based on past experience.  It was $95 the last time I went.
> 
> I would still exchange into Disney through RCI, if I got dates that worked, and I love SSR, but the parking fee would be a little painful, if indeed they charge that fee.
> 
> You would think AP holders would be exempt from any parking fees, resorts and parks.  Disney loves AP holders.


I don't think it'd have to be disclosed to be enforceable but I wouldn't be surprised if they waived it for exchanges.


----------



## Firepath

This is from the DVC Member website:



It sounds like if you're a member and exchanging in (another form of payment), you won't have to pay for parking. But if I had to guess, I think they'll still try it. The last time I exchanged in, they just automatically charged the $190 to my account, so I imagine parking would be the same. You'd have to try to have it removed which might be easier than avoiding it in the first place.


----------



## Jayco29D

Firepath said:


> This is from the DVC Member website:
> View attachment 5947
> It sounds like if you're a member and exchanging in (another form of payment), you won't have to pay for parking. But if I had to guess, I think they'll still try it. The last time I exchanged in, they just automatically charged the $190 to my account, so I imagine parking would be the same. You'd have to try to have it removed which might be easier than avoiding it in the first place.



How would cast members know in advance if you are a DVC member if you are exchanging in? I would assume an exchanger was not a DVC member. It seems counterintuitive to be a DVC member and exchange in instead of using your membership. I assume the cast members probably get confused by this. It seems normal that you would need to show your DVC membership card and get the parking charge removed.


----------



## vacationhopeful

DVC owners have "Membership" cards ... nice plastic ones which has our member number on it. None of us would go to WDW without our 'card' .. those points cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Firepath

From my conversations with Cast Members when checking in and paying the $190 fee, it sounds like quite a few DVC owners also exchange in through RCI and they haven't seemed confused; but good point, that they wouldn't know unless someone told them. We don't let our DVC points go to waste, we use our RCI trades to supplement our stays on points.


----------



## paxsarah

rickandcindy23 said:


> Just an FYI, I just checked a hold I have through RCI for DVC in May, SSR, and no parking fee is disclosed in the confirmation.



It wouldn’t have to yet - I believe the date the fee goes into effect is for reservations made on or after March 21.


----------



## littlestar

Jayco29D said:


> How would cast members know in advance if you are a DVC member if you are exchanging in? I would assume an exchanger was not a DVC member. It seems counterintuitive to be a DVC member and exchange in instead of using your membership. I assume the cast members probably get confused by this. It seems normal that you would need to show your DVC membership card and get the parking charge removed.


They have always known that I am a member when I check in on an exchange using my Wyndham points. It states it on my paperwork. Not sure how, but they know.  We occasionally exchange in - in the fall it costs 77,000 Wyndham points for a 1 bedroom so those points cost me around $450 in maintenance fees, $220 something for RCI exchange fee and $190 inbound fee. No DVC exchanges for us this year - we used all our Wyndham points internally and booked Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk (woo hoo).


----------



## presley

I always pay for parking at DL Anaheim resorts and had no idea that they weren't charging parking fees in Florida. I see this as they are finally catching up.


----------



## heathpack

presley said:


> I always pay for parking at DL Anaheim resorts and had no idea that they weren't charging parking fees in Florida. I see this as they are finally catching up.



When I advertise my VGC points for rent, I always mention free parking, a $25 per night value, plus no taxes or resort fees.  Who knows if it makes a difference?


----------



## icydog

littlestar said:


> They have always known that I am a member when I check in on an exchange using my Wyndham points. It states it on my paperwork. Not sure how, but they know.  We occasionally exchange in - in the fall it costs 77,000 Wyndham points for a 1 bedroom so those points cost me around $450 in maintenance fees, $220 something for RCI exchange fee and $190 inbound fee. No DVC exchanges for us this year - we used all our Wyndham points internally and booked Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk (woo hoo).




I use RCI points to trade in. However, They don't know that I am a DVC member. I always have to pay the $190 fee. Now add the fee for daily parking and it becomes much closer in $$ to using my own DVC points for a stay.

This is purely a MoneyGRAB for Disney. I hate that they are doing this to any guest, Disney Vacation Club exchanger-- or a regular hotel guest.

Money, Money, Money..!!!! Disney ought to take a look at their public persona and what it has become. They are running down the good name, and good intentions, of Walt Disney, the company founder.


----------



## vacationhopeful

It is a Magical World .. and costs a LOT of money to maintain. I know my costs just keep going UP each year. Electric, labor, INSURANCE, taxes, health care ... and these at NOT the 2% increase variety. And the older a place gets, the MORE it costs to maintain ... like my 1929 building or my 1702 era house or my 2001 pickup truck or my 59yo maintenance guy.


----------



## littlestar

Disneyworld resort parking lots cannot be compared to land scarce Disneyland or Ko
Olina resort.  It is a money grab pure and simple. People are comparing prices and figuring it out.


----------



## Jayco29D

Whether Disney owns the land or not is irrelevant. From an economic perspective, there is an opportunity cost to how they can invest their money regardless of whether they own the land free and clear or not. That is no reason to justify that they should not charge for parking. It is fine to complain because people do not like something. If you do not like it, I would recommend selling your DVC points or not exchanging in or not visiting Disney anymore. There are many cheaper places to vacation if you can’t afford Disney anymore due to a $13 to $24 per night parking fee. Frankly, I have not been to Disney since I was a child. I am only going for my kids for the first time this year. As soon as we can get out of going, we will stop. We are not Disney types.


----------



## littlestar

Even Frommers thinks it is a surprising money grab:

https://www.frommers.com/blogs/pass...-for-parking-at-hotels-decreasing-their-value


----------



## Jayco29D

littlestar said:


> Even Frommers thinks it is a surprising money grab:
> 
> https://www.frommers.com/blogs/pass...-for-parking-at-hotels-decreasing-their-value



The Frommer’s article makes a good point that Disney hotels are supposed to offer a special experience and not be like others and that they are already more expensive than other area hotels. I think the way to protest would be to not stay at Disney hotels. If you are not a DVC member, I recommend staying offsite in protest of the hotel parking fee. Hit them where it hurts! Do a “Sleep Out”!


----------



## alexadeparis

IMO, you wouldn’t be able to visit Disney World withOUT a car, so why should they charge parking at all? I could see charging for the close spots maybe, but how do you get in without a car OR without staying at their complex? It makes no sense to me, either way they have your wallet in their hands. Increase the overall price if necessary, but charging for parking in that type of closed environment is penny wise and pound foolish.


----------



## paxsarah

alexadeparis said:


> IMO, you wouldn’t be able to visit Disney World withOUT a car, so why should they charge parking at all? I could see charging for the close spots maybe, but how do you get in without a car OR without staying at their complex? It makes no sense to me, either way they have your wallet in their hands. Increase the overall price if necessary, but charging for parking in that type of closed environment is penny wise and pound foolish.



They have a free (for now) airport transportation service and free internal transportation between the hotels and parks. It is very easy to stay at Disney World without a car. We drive because we only live seven hours away, but once we’ve picked up our groceries for the week we rarely move the car until our check-out day (the one time I had to go to urgent care for stitches notwithstanding!). People who fly in will likely choose not to rent a car, but those of us who drive are presented with a choice (in my case as someone who doesn’t own DVC it’s between still exchanging into DVC and paying one more fee, or staying on points at Bonnet Creek and paying parking at the parks instead of the resort).


----------



## blondietink

We have never visited WDW with out a car.  We either drive from Buffalo, NY or rent a car when we get there.  The bus system is currently so unreliable and crowded that you can easily save time by driving to the parks if you are staying onsite.  The only exception is possibly Magic Kingdom. 

We do have a DVC reservation booked for the fall, but we also have an overlapping reservation at Sheraton Vistana Villages because we want to also go to Universal.  Thinking about cancelling our SSR reservation all together and just staying at SVV the whole time. 

Comparing WDW to DL in California isn't fair.  DL has very little room to spare and therefore the parking charges.  However, we always stay off-site there across the street and get either free or low cost parking plus free breakfast.  WDW posted record profits last quarter, something like over 1 billion dollars, so adding this parking fee is just greed.  People say it will make the shareholders happy.  As a shareholder, I am not happy at all.  I haven't made a dime on my stock and have lost money.  They also pay a lousy dividend of about $1.68 per share.  None of the profits are getting down to the shareholders, so what are they doing with their record profits?


----------



## bendadin

When the exchange links in MDE, it says "RCI Exchange" and it doesn't show up on my DVC account.


----------



## Jayco29D

I just looked at my reservation confirmation for Marriott Ko Olina and the parking charge is $37 per day. That is a lot! I don't think they charge that to owners, from what I recall, so hopefully we won't be impacted. But we are used to paying outrageous parking fees and hotel taxes that adds hundreds of dollars at many resorts. It is not fun.

Disney has made many changes this year like ticket price increases, major DVC point price increases (which is driving up the resale market very quickly at some resorts), and an increase in the minimum number of points to 75 for member benefits, to name just a few that I am aware of. The parking fees seems to be the least of the increases. If I had not already bought points, including some direct points, I would be pretty pissed off about all of this! I feel like I lucked out but who knows what they have in store that may impact DVC members too.


----------



## bizaro86

@blondietink I'm also a DIS shareholder, and most of their profits are going to new investments. Things like Toy Story Land at WDW, Star Wars Land at DL, new hotels in both places, the cruise ships they just ordered, expansions at DL Paris and Shanghai, and buying the Fox movie studio and other Fox assets. 

They are trying to expand fast to make up for a future decline in profits from ESPN.


----------



## ljmiii

Actually I think the parking fees have little to do with raising revenue directly. Mainly, they want to discourage people staying at their resorts from having a car. On-property resort rooms are a limited and valuable commodity - I'm sure Disney has noticed that they don't get the same dining and ticketing revenue stream from people who go off property to eat and visit other attractions.


----------



## Jayco29D

Okay, this is the reply I got from Marriott about parking at Ko Olina. This makes parking at DVC cheap in comparison for non-owners and it is still free for owners.

_We appreciate the opportunity given to us to help.

Allow me to inform you that this property does charge parking to timeshare owners also, here are their rates and characteristics:_

_On-site parking, fee: 37.70 USD daily_
_Garage height limit: 6 feet 10 inches_
_Valet parking, fee: 37.70 USD daily_
_Outdoor parking lot and attached parking garage with height clearance of 6 foot 10 inches_
_If you need additional assistance, please reply to this email.

Thank you for choosing Marriott.
Best Regards,
Jazmin Cardoso
Marriott Customer Care_​


----------



## Lisa P

Jayco29D said:


> All resorts these days charge hotel guests for parking...


I don't know of other timeshares in the Orlando/Lake Buena Vista area that charge guests for parking.  Paid self-parking is not the norm in that area.  Lake Buena Vista is not the same as city high rises or Hawaii, where the norm is to sock every guest with a myriad of added fees.  Disney already charges a mandatory "resort fee" to RCI exchangers.  Now they'll add this?



Jayco29D said:


> Disney has made many... increases... parking fees seems to be the least of the increases.


Up... up... up...



ljmiii said:


> I'm sure Disney has noticed that they don't get the same dining and ticketing revenue stream from people who go off property to eat and visit other attractions.


Totally agree.


----------



## Dean

Jayco29D said:


> Okay, this is the reply I got from Marriott about parking at Ko Olina. This makes parking at DVC cheap in comparison for non-owners and it is still free for owners.
> 
> _We appreciate the opportunity given to us to help.
> 
> Allow me to inform you that this property does charge parking to timeshare owners also, here are their rates and characteristics:_
> 
> _On-site parking, fee: 37.70 USD daily_
> _Garage height limit: 6 feet 10 inches_
> _Valet parking, fee: 37.70 USD daily_
> _Outdoor parking lot and attached parking garage with height clearance of 6 foot 10 inches_
> _If you need additional assistance, please reply to this email.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Marriott.
> Best Regards,
> Jazmin Cardoso
> Marriott Customer Care_​


Ko Olina does charge but IIRC, they waive the fee for ALL Marriott Owners.  I know a few years ago Beach Place was threatened with being kicked out of the system related, in part, to the parking charge issue in addition to some disagreements over refurbishment choices.  They wanted to charge everyone but owners there and Marriott put their foot down as I understand it.  


Lisa P said:


> I don't know of other timeshares in the Orlando/Lake Buena Vista area that charge guests for parking.  Paid self-parking is not the norm in that area.  Lake Buena Vista is not the same as city high rises or Hawaii, where the norm is to sock every guest with a myriad of added fees.  Disney already charges a mandatory "resort fee" to RCI exchangers.  Now they'll add this?
> 
> 
> Up... up... up...
> 
> 
> Totally agree.


Universal does, I'm not sure if Gaylord does.  There really aren't any timeshares that are comparable in this situation in Orlando I don't think.


----------



## mj2vacation

Gaylord charges $22 a day parking


----------



## chriskre

Jayco29D said:


> Yes, chriskre, you are correct in your observations, IMO. I am shocked too at how much people are paying to stay at Disney and some of the upscale Marriotts in Hawaii. $1500 per night for a 1 bedroom at Aulani, Grand Cal and Grand Floridian. $2500 for 2 bedrooms. Poly studios are over $1000 at times. And they are sold out if you look them up a few months in advance.


ii


I rented my points this year and most of the ressies were for poly for a night of two. 
Definitely there is a big poly demand right now. 
I added on at poly myself.  Staying next month.


----------



## frank808

nomoretslt said:


> Disney is doing an "experiment" with having dog-friendly rooms in some resorts.  We've been told this does not include DVC rooms....but I've seen dogs where they shouldn't be and dogs in the parks that are not service dogs, but do not wish to get into a discussion regarding this.
> 
> As it stands now with parking at a resort where you are dining, the guard will scan your band for a reservation and then let you in.  However, ESPN doesn't need reservations nor do any of the stores or ice cream places, so they usually won't let you in unless it is a non-busy time (lol, there isn't a non-busy time any more).  So with this new policy, you won't need to have you band scanned to get in....just say "I'm going shopping at Wyland Galleries and getting something to eat at BoardWalk Bakery".  This really is not a good idea.  Those people should be charged a fee to park also.  I know Auliani charges non DVC to park....it was $25, might be up to $35 now.  However, if you present a dinner receipt or a shopping receipt, you don't get charged....although that may have changed also.


Aulani is $37 a night self parking fees if not staying with dvc points.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Jayco29D said:


> Okay, this is the reply I got from Marriott about parking at Ko Olina. This makes parking at DVC cheap in comparison for non-owners and it is still free for owners.
> 
> _We appreciate the opportunity given to us to help.
> 
> Allow me to inform you that this property does charge parking to timeshare owners also, here are their rates and characteristics:_
> 
> _On-site parking, fee: 37.70 USD daily_
> _Garage height limit: 6 feet 10 inches_
> _Valet parking, fee: 37.70 USD daily_
> _Outdoor parking lot and attached parking garage with height clearance of 6 foot 10 inches_
> _If you need additional assistance, please reply to this email.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Marriott.
> Best Regards,
> Jazmin Cardoso
> Marriott Customer Care_​



Marriott Koolina does not charge Owners, DC points and exchange reservations for self parking.  Studio, 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom units get free self parking for one vehicle.  3 bedroom units get free self parking for two vehicles.

Marriott charges parking fees for guests who have booked through marriott.com and encore presentation packages.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayco29D

frank808 said:


> Marriott Koolina does not charge Owners, DC points and exchange reservations for self parking.  Studio, 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom units get free self parking for one vehicle.  3 bedroom units get free self parking for two vehicles.
> 
> Marriott charges parking fees for guests who have booked through marriott.com and encore presentation packages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



Then the person who sent this reply from Marriott was wrong.


----------



## JulieAB

I'd still exchange.  Even using my most expensive trader ($16 a point) and adding a combine fee, it'd be $1733.  Where else on disney property can you get a 1 bedroom with full kitchen and washer/dryer for $247 all in, at any time of the year?


----------



## Jayco29D

Jayco29D said:


> Then the person who sent this reply from Marriott was wrong.



Thank you Tuggers! I contacted Marriott again and they confirmed self parking is Free for MKO owners! But it certainly is expensive for non-owners.

_We contacted the hotel and Shelly informed us that due that you are in your owner time share week, you have complementary self parking for only one vehicle, if you prefer valet parking it has a charge of $10 usd plus taxes per night. In case you need self parking for a second vehicle they are offering a special time share owners rate of 20.94 usd per night  _

_If you need additional assistance, please reply to this email._

_Thank you for choosing Marriott.
Best Regards,

Jazmin Cardoso
Marriott Customer Care_​


----------



## JSparling

frank808 said:


> Aulani is $37 a night self parking fees if not staying with dvc points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



We booked a stay via David's DVC Rentals next month for Aulani. My understanding is basically they found a DVC owner who booked the room for me and was compensated for their points. So when it comes down to the $37/night parking fee will I be considered an "overnight guest" (therefore paying the $37/night fee) or an "DVC owner" (therefore paying $0!!!!!!!)? I could see either way making sense but I hope, obviously, that since an owner booked my room for me - and for all Aulani knows it could be my brother/sister/great aunt - they'll consider me an owner for the free parking perk!


----------



## frank808

JSparling said:


> We booked a stay via David's DVC Rentals next month for Aulani. My understanding is basically they found a DVC owner who booked the room for me and was compensated for their points. So when it comes down to the $37/night parking fee will I be considered an "overnight guest" (therefore paying the $37/night fee) or an "DVC owner" (therefore paying $0!!!!!!!)? I could see either way making sense but I hope, obviously, that since an owner booked my room for me - and for all Aulani knows it could be my brother/sister/great aunt - they'll consider me an owner for the free parking perk!


As long as the room was booked with DVC points, self parking will be complimentary for up to 2 vehicles.  So a booking with Davids would be an owner using their points,  so your self parking would be free.


----------



## JSparling

JSparling said:


> We booked a stay via David's DVC Rentals next month for Aulani. My understanding is basically they found a DVC owner who booked the room for me and was compensated for their points. So when it comes down to the $37/night parking fee will I be considered an "overnight guest" (therefore paying the $37/night fee) or an "DVC owner" (therefore paying $0!!!!!!!)? I could see either way making sense but I hope, obviously, that since an owner booked my room for me - and for all Aulani knows it could be my brother/sister/great aunt - they'll consider me an owner for the free parking perk!



Is it lame to reply to your own post? I e-mailed the Disney Dave rental people and they said that since our stay is booked with points - albeit not _our _points - the parking will be free. Hopefully that's accurate!


----------



## BennyBoy00

We booked SSR through RCI for March 2020.  The confirmation only mentions the $190 fee and says nothing about parking.  Does this mean we'll get free parking? Or will we have to print out our confirmation and argue against an undisclosed fee?


----------



## paxsarah

I'm pretty sure that others have confirmed elsewhere on TUG that RCI exchanges do not pay the parking fee (a pleasant surprise!).

edit: Here's one.


----------



## TheHolleys87

As a DVC owner, I can also confirm that exchanges do not pay for parking. RCI exchanges are the result of a DVC owner depositing their points into RCI. The MFs they paid on those points pay for the parking lot. Therefore the RCI guest does not have to pay for parking.


----------



## montygz

No charge for parking is confirmed on RCI exchanges. A relief and a savings for sure.


----------

